# Prescription medications



## exbo93 (Oct 21, 2009)

Can prescription medications be brought across the border to Mexico via a Mexican delivery service,such as Conexion?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The simple answer is 'No'. As far as I know, only Mail Boxes Etc. has a permit to import medicines and they will charge you heavily, making it hardly worth the effort and the problem of occasional confiscation anyway. You are much better off purchasing your medications in Mexico and submitting to your insurance for reimbursement. You may carry a reasonable amount of your own personal medications across the border, suitable for the length of your visit to Mexico. They should be in original containers and you should have the prescription or a letter from your MD.


----------



## nycgirl17 (Aug 5, 2010)

What I did before moving here...and before even planning on moving here was to ask my dr. to prescribe twice the amount of something I normally take. So,, for example one medicine I take is 50mg but he presribes it 100mg. So, when I was back in the states I just cut it half and that would save me money on my medication bc it would last for 2 months> But, one I knew I was coming here I made sure to fill my script at the end of 30 days so I sort of stock piled before I came. 
Also, when I lived down here 15 years ago I would just have my family fedex meds or usps. Its just a chance you take...maybe they will arrive, maybe they won't. Also, one of my medications I just buy down here. Hope this helps


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Note that you have responded to old posts, some nine months old.


----------



## Don P (Jul 27, 2010)

RVGringo, I take 9 750mg pills a day (3 pills 3 times a day) for Crohn's. I'd need to take a 4-5 month supply, which is a 1000+ pills in a bunch of pretty large containers. The prescription including the daily quantity, is on each container. Is that likely to be good enough to get through customs? I presume it would make more sense to have it all together to show and explain if necessary rather than stuffing it in a bag and making it look like I was trying to hide something in the event they checked the bag.

There is a Mexican embassy in Atlanta. Do you know if there is any way to get advance approval on my medication and/or anything else to minimize the risk of problems at the border?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As I understand it, you may bring medications, in reasonable amounts for your trip, if you have them prescribed and possess the prescriptions with the medications in their original packaging.
I assume that the medications you take are available in Mexico, so bringing a large quantity isn't really necessary. The fact that you may think it more economical, has no bearing on the matter. So, just keep it 'reasonable' and if you get the 'red light' inspection, don't panic. Just have your documentation; maybe even a letter from your physicial, attesting to your need for the medications.

Embassies are in the capitol cities of nations. Consulates are in other cities. Google tells me that there is a Mexican Consulate in Atlanta at:

2600 Apple Valley Rd, Atlanta, Georgia 30319
Tel: (404) 266-2233 * Fax: (404) 266-2302


----------



## Don P (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I meant to say consulate instead of embassy.

I wouldn't have any issue buying my medication in Mexico if they'd take my prescription written in the U.S. or if a prescription isn't required because it's not a narcotic. Any idea on how I'd check to see if my medication (sodium balsalazide) is available in Mexico? Until I know I could get the medication there I'd rather be safe and bring enough to get me through the trip.

Healthcare is a big issue for me. In an exploratory trip to different areas of Mexico, I'll need to make sure I can find a gastroenterologist who has some experience with Crohn's patients. I'll also have to figure out what to do about health care insurance. I currently have a high deductible policy in the U.S. that I already had before my Crohn's diagnosis. I might not be able to buy a policy in Mexico with a preexisting condition. Based on the much lower healthcare costs down there, all I'd want is a very high deductible policy for catastrophic events. I pay about $5000 a year for a high deductible ($2600 annually) now, which would cover a lot of medical care in Mexico based on what I've read.

I'm also concerned that if I moved to Mexico and dropped my U.S. healthcare coverage that I might not be able to move back to the U.S. and get insurance that I could afford until I was eligible for Medicare. I'm only 53 so that's still quite a way off.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Only narcotics require prescriptions here, but there is some talk of certain antibiotics that may soon require one, because of over-use.
Here is a contact site where you may ask about the availability of your medications:
FRAGUA : Contáctenos
If you don't read Spanish, you may find Google Translate helpful.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Cutting pills in half?*



nycgirl17 said:


> What I did before moving here...and before even planning on moving here was to ask my dr. to prescribe twice the amount of something I normally take. So,, for example one medicine I take is 50mg but he presribes it 100mg. So, when I was back in the states I just cut it half and that would save me money on my medication bc it would last for 2 months....../QUOTE]
> 
> I'm not a doctor, but cutting pills in half is supposed to be a no-no, isn't it?
> The outer protective coating delays and controls the absorption of the drug. Destroying that outer coating negates its purpose.
> ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many tablets can be cut. It is much more economical that way. That said, some coated tablets may irritate some people's stomachs if cut, but drinking a lot of water or milk usually solves that problem. Time release action is usually not accomplished by coatings.


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

what pills do you take as 90% of drugs here are all over the counter i will go to the phar and get you a price and check the availabilty. 
also check your insurance if they are paying they may not like the way mexico does it with out a doctor 





Don P said:


> RVGringo, I take 9 750mg pills a day (3 pills 3 times a day) for Crohn's. I'd need to take a 4-5 month supply, which is a 1000+ pills in a bunch of pretty large containers. The prescription including the daily quantity, is on each container. Is that likely to be good enough to get through customs? I presume it would make more sense to have it all together to show and explain if necessary rather than stuffing it in a bag and making it look like I was trying to hide something in the event they checked the bag.
> 
> There is a Mexican embassy in Atlanta. Do you know if there is any way to get advance approval on my medication and/or anything else to minimize the risk of problems at the border?


----------



## Don P (Jul 27, 2010)

MJB5293 said:


> what pills do you take as 90% of drugs here are all over the counter i will go to the phar and get you a price and check the availabilty.
> also check your insurance if they are paying they may not like the way mexico does it with out a doctor


That's very nice of you. I take Balsalazide Disodium, 750 mg capsules. It is the generic for Colazal. I pay out of pocket for it in the States unless I go through my annual deductible of $2600. I pay about $55-$60 for 270 capsules (a one month supply) at Costco; my local CVS quoted $399 for 270, believe it or not.

No need to make a special trip as I won't be down to Mexico until my house here sells and closes, but if you get the chance to ask when you're in a pharmacy that would be great.


----------

